# keeping dwa species



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

hi all I just want to ask why you guys keep these animals, is it the excitement of owning a dangerous animal or any other reason, I'm only interested is all I'm not at all being funny, just asking before people start getting s****y


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

there is a huge difference in 'attitude' between vens and non vens

example ...coastal taipans even if you have never seen one before 
you simply 'know' not to go near it
rat snakes and other may flare up to bluff you
but most vens dont even bother

its like they are saying
mess with me and i will wreck your day
leave me alone and just watch me do my thing

im not much into vipers etc because they are ambush predators
but watching vens hunting is very very cool


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

why do people keep reptiles in general is it because its unusual because its cool because they like to show off?


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

for me it's simply the love of animals, I appreciate venomous species for their striking colours and what not but I don't think I'd like to own one


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

krome187 said:


> hi all I just want to ask why you guys keep these animals, is it the excitement of owning a dangerous animal or any other reason, I'm only interested is all I'm not at all being funny, just asking before people start getting s****y


I think this is actually a fantastic question.




SiUK said:


> why do people keep reptiles in general is it because its unusual because its cool because they like to show off?


That's not the question, it was asked in all seriousness, so what's your answer?


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks, hopefully well get some good replies


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

*Keeping venomous*

I think it depends on the keeper. Some people keep venomous snakes _because of the fact_ they are venomous, and see it as 'black belt' snake keeping. Others keep them _in spite of the fact_ they are venomous.


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

Venomous snakes are far more attractive than non venomous. (My opinion, obviously)

I can't think of any non venomous snake that i would ever want to own, they intrigue me about the same as if i were to stand here looking at a stick. 

However, I don't like all venomous snakes either! 

The fact they do have venom, doesn't really make me want to keep them. It's all about aesthetics for me.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I keep venomous snakes because I like predators. I find venom a very elegant solution to the problem of subduing prey, and the venomous snakes are the most impressive venomous predators (in my opinion). I keep and work with other venomous animals because I find them interesting as well.

It has nothing to do with danger or excitement. Cleaning poo from a venomous snake enclosure is no more exciting than removing poo from a corn snake, unless you take unnecessary risks. Handling venomous snakes may seem exciting if you don't do it often (just as handling a boa may seem exciting to somebody that has no contact with snakes), but it quickly becomes routine.

David.


----------



## strommy (Oct 1, 2011)

Crotalid said:


> Venomous snakes are far more attractive than non venomous. (My opinion, obviously)
> 
> I can't think of any non venomous snake that i would ever want to own, they intrigue me about the same as if i were to stand here looking at a stick.
> 
> ...


firstly i don't keep venomous snakes .. i do have 2 boiga and a p. schokari which as you will know are rear fanged. but i keep them because the boiga are such striking colours and the scokari is so active and graceful. but one day i do want to keep venomous.. again for colours .. but also for a slight fear factor . guess thats the same as why some people do sky diving or other dangerous sports or hobbies .. its the thrill factor


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

For me it's always been about study . 
Self education . 
I like to study Behaviour and hopefully come up with new undiscovered ideas , perspectives and theory . 
I am not against those that keep purely for the fascination, love and hobby .. We all have our reasons , and live and let live . But just having captives for the sake of having would keep me interested for a very short time . 
So, rather than gather a vast collection I prefer to focus upon a few species at a time, make notes and in doing so hopefully help the species both in the wild and so they may have a happier healthier life in captivity . 
If i'm not studying, then I'd rather not have them and go looking in the field 
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually... "Always been about study" , is not entirely true . For over twenty years I kept a large varied collection of venomous and non venomous . 
It just suddenly changed in 1990 when I recieved my first ever bitis nasicornis .. Whether this species was venomous or not is irrelevant, I'd of been fascinated either way . 
I just had to learn all I could about this amazing strange looking animal , and indeed it's close relatives in the bitis family


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

Although I keep a decent size collection I am much happier doing field work.

What surprises me is the number of "experts" who have no concept of critters in the wild!


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

I keep them so I look hard and show off to my mates


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Ha Ha !!


----------

